# Geforce 190.62 WHQL bei NVIDIA zum Download



## Soulblader (22. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

da PCGH noch mit den Gamescom Babes beschäftigt ist hier eine News am Rande.

Es sind neu WHQL Treiber von Nvidia verfügbar.

FÜR XP, VISTA und Seven.

*Nvidia Geforce-Treiber*

Geforce 

*190.62* WHQL


http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_whql.exe VISTA/SEVEN 64 Bit
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_win7_winvista_32bit_english_whql.exe VISTA SEVEN 32 Bit
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_winxp_64bit_english_whql.exe XP 64 Bit
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe XP 32 Bit

Anmerkung:
dies sind die Englischen Treiber

  WHQL-Version *GeForce 200 series:*
GTX 280, G210, GTX 260, GTS 240, GT 220, GTS 250, GTX 275, GTX 285, GTX 295

*GeForce 100 series:*
GT 140, GT 130, GT 120

*GeForce 9 series:*
9500 GS, 9600 GT, 9400 GT, 9600 GS, 9300 GE, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9300 GS, 9500 GT, 9600 GSO, 9800 GT, 9800 GX2, 9400, 9300, 9200

*GeForce 8 series:*
8300 GS, 8800 GTX, 8600 GS, 8600 GTS, 8200, 8400, 8800 Ultra, 8100 / nForce 720a, 8800 GTS 512, 8600 GT, 8800 GS, 8800 GTS, 8400 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8300, 8800 GT

*GeForce 7 series:*
7350 LE, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7800 GTX, 7600 GS, 7300 LE, 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7900 GTX, 7300 SE / 7200 GS, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i, 7100 GS, 7950 GX2, 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7900 GT/GTO, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7600 LE, 7650 GS, 7800 GS, 7550 LE, 7950 GT, 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7800 SLI, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i, 7900 GS, 7600 GT, 7300 GS, 7300 GT, 7500 LE

*GeForce 6 series:*
6800 GS/XT, 6200, 6200 TurboCache, 6100 nForce 400, 6150 LE, 6600, 6100 nForce 405, 6200 LE, 6800 XE, 6800 XT, 6600 GT, 6800 GS, 6600 LE, 6800 Ultra, 6200SE TurboCache, 6250, 6800, 6800 GT, 6600 VE, 6150SE nForce 430, 6150, 6200 A-LE, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6610 XL, 6500, 6100, 6700 XL, 6100 nForce 420, 6800 LE

*ION series:*
ION LE, ION

*GeForce 200 series:*
GTX 280, G210, GTX 260, GTS 240, GT 220, GTS 250, GTX 275, GTX 285, GTX 295

*GeForce 100 series:*
GT 140, GT 130, GT 120

*GeForce 9 series:*
9500 GS, 9600 GT, 9400 GT, 9600 GS, 9300 GE, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9300 GS, 9500 GT, 9600 GSO, 9800 GT, 9800 GX2, 9400, 9300, 9200

*GeForce 8 series:*
8300 GS, 8800 GTX, 8600 GS, 8600 GTS, 8200, 8400, 8800 Ultra, 8100 / nForce 720a, 8800 GTS 512, 8600 GT, 8800 GS, 8800 GTS, 8400 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8300, 8800 GT

*GeForce 7 series:*
7350 LE, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7800 GTX, 7600 GS, 7300 LE, 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7900 GTX, 7300 SE / 7200 GS, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i, 7100 GS, 7950 GX2, 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7900 GT/GTO, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7600 LE, 7650 GS, 7800 GS, 7550 LE, 7950 GT, 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7800 SLI, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i, 7900 GS, 7600 GT, 7300 GS, 7300 GT, 7500 LE

*GeForce 6 series:*
6800 GS/XT, 6200, 6200 TurboCache, 6100 nForce 400, 6150 LE, 6600, 6100 nForce 405, 6200 LE, 6800 XE, 6800 XT, 6600 GT, 6800 GS, 6600 LE, 6800 Ultra, 6200SE TurboCache, 6250, 6800, 6800 GT, 6600 VE, 6150SE nForce 430, 6150, 6200 A-LE, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6610 XL, 6500, 6100, 6700 XL, 6100 nForce 420, 6800 LE

*ION series:*
ION LE, ION

noch ein schönes WE.

@ amdintel ich habs noch mal geändert


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2009)

*AW: Geforce 190.62 whql*

Wieder keine Laptop-GPU Unterstützung ... 

Glauben die bei nVidia ernsthaft, dass niemand sein Laptop zum Zocken benutzt?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## amdintel (22. August 2009)

Der Versuch  News zu schrieben , da musste noch einiges lernen 

und was sollen wir damit ?
 es ist eine reine englische Version, 
wir sind aber hier in Deutschland und haben 
Windows mit einer Deutschen Oberfläche .

*voraussichtlich  spähten es Anfang bis ende nächster Woche,
kommt die international davon !*

International bedeutet : allgemeiner Länder Code ,mehr Mehr-sprachig.
*
PS grade wenn es um System komplexe Einstellungen geht,
kann dies , wenn dies nur in einer Fremd Sprache ist,
ganz schön irritieren und zu Fehlfunktion des Rechner führen *


----------



## Soulblader (22. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> und was sollen wir damit ?
> es ist eine reine englische Version,
> wir sind aber hier in Deutschland und haben
> Windows mit einer Deutschen Oberfläche .



Mmh... komisch Hardware Forum... warum neue Treiber posten mmh komisch deutsch ham wollen... brauchst ihn ja nicht downloaden wenn du es nicht verstehst. 

Hier zur vollständigkeithalber die Links:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 190.62 WHQL  SEVEN VISTA 32 Bit
NVIDIA DRIVERS 190.62 WHQL  SEVEN VISTA 64 BIT
NVIDIA DRIVERS 190.62 WHQL  XP 32 BIT
NVIDIA DRIVERS 190.62 WHQL  XP 64 BIT

Bin Grad am installieren wäre klasse wenn ihr paar Erfahrungen postet mit diesem Treiber, besonders die Problem in Windows 7 mit dem Idle BUG (Stromsparfunktion) ob dies jetzt weg ist.


----------



## P4D (22. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> und was sollen wir damit ?
> es ist eine reine englische Version,
> wir sind aber hier in Deutschland und haben
> Windows mit einer Deutschen Oberfläche .



Na und? Wer keinen Englischen Treiber haben will lässt es halt.......


----------



## amdintel (22. August 2009)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Mmh... komisch Hardware Forum... warum neue Treiber posten mmh komisch deutsch ham wollen... brauchst ihn ja nicht downloaden wenn du es nicht verstehst.
> 
> Hier zur vollständigkeithalber die Links:
> 
> ...




heute morgen gab es diese noch nicht

wenn ich auf Download  akzeptieren
 und jetzt herunter laden klicke kommt 

.... "File not found"
was wohl beuten soll, nicht vorhanden ?
tcha ...?


----------



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

... oder wartet, bis der Link in Ordnung ist. Da es ein WHQL-Treiber ist, wird sich das 'File not found' wohl in positivem Sinne erledigen.


----------



## Lexx (22. August 2009)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Mmh... komisch Hardware Forum... warum neue Treiber posten mmh komisch deutsch ham wollen... brauchst ihn ja nicht downloaden wenn du es nicht verstehst.


weil wir ja keine grenzdebilen esel sind, und selbst nach unsreren treibern suchen können.. ?
außerdem war er bei mir schon installiert, bevor du deinen beitrag geleistet hast.

ich glaube auch kaum, daß wir hier einen bevormunder brauchen, der uns beiträge aus einschlägigen technikforen rüberkopiert.

und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt: treiber ist englischsprachig
mir zwar schnuppe aber der sauberkeit halber 

gut gemeint ist eben das selbe wie schlecht getroffen



amdintel schrieb:


> heute morgen gab es diese noch nicht
> 
> wenn ich auf Download  akzeptieren
> und jetzt herunter laden klicke kommt
> ...


check mal guru3d


----------



## amdintel (22. August 2009)

was bedeutet  wohl 
File not found ?

richtig.. File nicht gefunden und was ist ein File,
richtig eine Datei oder ein Ausführbares Programm


----------



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

@amdintel

jetzt lass bitte diese Verlegenheitsspammerei. Sonst punktest Du.


----------



## Soulblader (22. August 2009)

@ LEXX

jap kopieren einfügen ein gängige Praxis im Internet.
Kopieren von Nivida einfügen bei PCGH.


Hab den Treiber für 7 direkt bei Nvidia gesaugt hatte kein File not found sorry dafür das es jetzt so ist wird aber bestimmt bald gefixt.

wie Lexx bereits erwähnte sind die Treiber auch schon bei GURU3d zum Download bereit.


----------



## amdintel (22. August 2009)

würde sagen das Thema hier ist eine reine verarschung, 
den Treiber gibt es z.z. nicht !
und wenn man so ein OT dann kritisiert, wird einem gleich 
angedroht "sonst punkstet du"
schon mal was von Meinungs und Rede Freiheit gehört ?
Und diese Art von Postings und News stiften eh  reine 
Verwirrung ohne dass das dem Leser vom nutzten ist .

Und außerdem ist das hier *ein editiertes Thema * 
*wo der "ursprüngliche" Inhalt komplett verändert wurde *
und weil das ein editiertes Thema   ist, kann man dieses nicht  mehr Neu  bewerten , Herr Admi,  was soll also dieser Unsinn ?


----------



## Xel'Naga (22. August 2009)

Der Treiber existiert doch gar nicht auf der NV Seite.....


----------



## amdintel (22. August 2009)

wo anderes auch noch nicht,
habe eben  mal etwas gesucht.
die englische Version gibt es seit gestern Nachmittag ,
die INC für alle... definitiv  noch nicht , so viel oder so wenig 
zur Aufklärung der Verwirrung , die mal wieder durch solche Beiträge einstehen .

Es mag zwar gut gemeint sein,
so was  hier zu posten,
nur ist das hier leider etwas voreilig gewesen und sind 
daher keine User News ...  mit englischen Treiber Versionen
könnte die wenigsten  was mit anfangen, 
dann noch  in einem alten Thema editiert das vorher heiß 
ursprünglich Titel : 

Geforce 190.38 WHQL bei NVIDIA zum Download 

geändert in 

Geforce 190.62 WHQL bei NVIDIA zum Download


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. August 2009)

Ich kann nur empfehlen, das jeder selber auf die NVIDIA seite geht dort die daten eingibt und den für sich aktuellsten Treiber runterzuladen.

Das ist und bleibt gerade der 190.38 WHQL

Damit macht ihr nichts falsch.


----------



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

@amdintel

Neben der von Dir angeführten Meinungs- und Redefreiheit gibt es noch eine Netiquette. Soll heißen, der Ton macht die Musik. Du vergreifst Dich erheblich und zwar fast überall wo Du von der Meinungs- und Redefreiheit Gebrauch machst auf die Du Dich berufst, im Ton und tolerierst keine anderen Meinungen. Toleranz ist dann wieder so ein Fremdwort für Dich...

Macht nichts, da ich gleichfalls Dir gegenüber intolerant bin (jaja, ich kann das auch) gebe ich Dir mit Hinweis auf die von mir eingeforderte Netiquette einen Punkt. Mal sehen, wann Du anfängst, Deinen Umgangston zu pflegen.


----------



## Soulblader (22. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> wo anderes auch noch nicht,
> habe eben  mal etwas gesucht.
> die englische Version gibt es seit gestern Nachmittag ,
> die INC für alle... definitiv  noch nicht , so viel oder so wenig
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was dich hier antreib so zu Flamen, es war einfach eine News da ich die Treiber da gefunden hab und auch selber schon von NVIDIA gedownloaded habe, ich bin nich für den Support der NVidiaseite verantwortlich, desweitern habe ich diesen Treiber auf deutsch von den besagten Links. Wer mal genau liest findet in der Treiber Beschreibung ein Wort was darauf hinweistdas es deutsch ist, ich habe es mal kopiert für den ein oder anderen der hier scheinbar der Meinung ist ich würde hier irgend einen Humbug erzählen.


*GeForce/ION Driver Release 190*





*Version:*

*190.62 WHQL*

*Freigabedatum:*

*2009.08.21*

*Betriebssystem:*

*Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit*

*Sprache:*

*Deutsch*

*Dateigröße:*

*XX                           MB

Für alle die jenigen die jetzt entäuscht sind das es den deutschen Treiber noch nicht gibt, hier die Links zur Englischen Version (die auch funktionieren): 

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe WINXP 32 BIT

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_winxp_64bit_english_whql.exe WINXP 64

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_win7_winvista_32bit_english_whql.exe VISTA/SEVEN 32 Bit

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/190.62/190.62_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_whql.exe VISTA/SEVEN 64 Bit
*


----------



## kc1992 (22. August 2009)

Soulblader hat vollkommen Recht..
Sobald ich auf den Link gehe kriege ich auch schon den Download zum 190.62,zwar in Englisch aber wen kümmerts, die die es nicht wollen, sollen es halt lassen..
Was amdintel hier grad für ne Show abzieht erinnert mich sehr krass an die Grundschule, wo man sich noch versucht wie ein Aal aus jeder Kritik oder aus jedem von sich selbst verbreiteten SCHROTT rauszuwinden.
Außerdem bevor du anfängst, die Form des 1st Posts zu kritisieren und überhaupt so an den News rumzustänkern,mach es erstmal besser..
Gruß kc1992

Ty@Soulblade


----------



## Speed-E (22. August 2009)

@Soulblader 

Ich danke dir erstmal für die News. 

Lass dich von dem geflame nicht unterkriegen. Manche haben halt anscheinend im Leben abseits des Bildschirms nix zu sagen. Dann hauen sie hier daneben.


----------



## Bucklew (22. August 2009)

Für wen so ein englischer Treiber eine Überforderung darstellt, gebe ich mal so den Tipp öfter in die Schule zu gehen und dort nicht nur zu pennen. Heute ist man auch im Berufsleben oft auf Englisch angewiesen, da kann man auch nciht sagen "NEIN! Wir sind in Deutschland, hier wird Deutsch gesprochen!".

Den Treiber findet man nebenbei auch auf der offiziellen Homepage unter Betatreiber, wenn man nach Englisch sucht


----------



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

Leutz, hier noch meine persönliche Entschuldigung an diejenigen, die recht haben, wenn sie meinen dass ich in diesem Thread reichlich offtopic war und wenig zum Thema beigetragen habe.

Aber es gibt nur wenige, die positive Beiträge leisten und viele, die sie einfach kaputtreden. Deswegen finde ich es prima, dass ihr dem Newsschreiber den Rücken stärkt. Ganz prima - weiter so!


----------



## namoet (22. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> zum 3 x
> *das ist die englische  Version *die nicht zu einem deutschem Windows passt , weil flacher Länder Cod.
> die  englische   gibt es seit gestern Nachmittag bereits , aber nicht die deutsche bwz. die INC,
> man erkennt da auch an Download Größe ,
> die richtige hat über 100 MB



????   

@soulblader: danke für die news. ich habs vorher nicht gewusst, also war es für mich eine news.

zum treiber: wie ist denn die performance? gibts es probleme mit dem treiber? hab leider keine zeit zum testen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. August 2009)

namoet schrieb:


> ????
> 
> @soulblader: danke für die news. ich habs vorher nicht gewusst, also war es für mich eine news.
> 
> zum treiber: wie ist denn die performance? gibts es probleme mit dem treiber? hab leider keine zeit zum testen




Weis auch noch nicht. Ich wusel gerade auf guru3d rum, hier gibt es den Treiber auch zum DL ^^

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2009)

@ amdintel
Es reicht jetzt wirklich mit deiner Art, diesen Thread auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlecht zu machen. 


Einige Spam-Beiträge wurden gelöscht, weitere Postings mit fragwürdigem Inhalt werden wie bereits angekündigt, mit Punkten bestraft.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2009)

Mal was ontopic:
Sind schon Releasenotes oder zumindest Userberichte verfügbar?
Bis jetzt waren die 190er für die meisten ja eine Katastrophe.
Beim sind z.B. alle drei 190er Treiber regelmäßig abgestürzt, ich konnte nicht mehr wählen welche Karte bei PhysX zum Einsatz kommt und dass die AA-Einstellungen über Profile nicht mehr so richtig wollen sollte ja mittlerweile eh bekannt sein. 

Wenn nicht jemand bestätigt dass es da Besserung gibt bleib ich wohl beim 186.18, der ist wenigstens nur zu doof die Auflösung meines Hauptmonitors zu behalten.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (23. August 2009)

Über was ihr hier euch streitet ist ja geradezu Kindisch hoch 3.Und wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist.Der 190.62 hat nach meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen nur einen Unterschied zum 190.38 nämlich die aktualisierte PhysX System Software.9.09.0814.Der 190.38 enthielt noch Version 9.09.0428.
Sonst hat sich nichts geändert zumindest auf MEINEM RECHNER von der Performance her.Einen kleinen Vorteil hat der Treiber jedoch.Durch die neueste PhysX Software sehen einige Titel wie Brothers in Arms Hells Highway oder Mirrors Edge von den Effekten her nochmal ne ganze Spur schicker aus.Ich weis nicht wie es sich bei anderen Karten verhält,aber zumindest bei meiner GTX 260 (also anscheinend ab 200er Serie) hat sich das Aussehen der PhysX basierten Spiele ständig verbessert.Da macht Nvidia zur Zeit bessere Fortschritte als mit den eigenen Treibern.Ich hab den 190.38 drauf,hab die dazu gehörige PhysX Version deinstalliert und mir die aktuelle Version gesondert installiert.Etwas umständlicher aber hat den selben Effekt.Das Nvidia daraus gleich einen neuen Whql Treiber macht ist irgendwie belustigend.

Und so ganz nebenbei.Ich hatte auch schon "nur" Englische Treiber auf meinen Deutschen Vista installiert.Funktioniert ohne Probleme.Bei wem das net funzt sitzt das Problem 30CM vom Monitor entfernt 

Greetz!


----------



## proxylein (23. August 2009)

also der windows 7 energie-bug besteht weiterhin - die graka taktet wild hin und her - nur aero abschalten schafft ruhe!

laut aussage im nvidia forum sind nur die deutschen win 7 version davon betroffen...ganz gleich welchen treiber man nimm! eng oder ger!

eng. win 7 sind nicht betroffen und deswegen juckt dieser bug nvidia auch nicht weiter! - denke ich mal 

unter vista geht alles wie gehabt....außer wolfenstein - was auf einmal unter 20fps hin haut - egal welche auflösung oder einstellung!


PS: wer win 7 nutzt und einen guten 190.xx haben möchte der ohne mucken macht funktioniert, sollte sich bei guru 3d den 190.15 saugen den ich auch nutze! der ist aber only english - für ein spack.. die sich hier aufregen der treiber ist in eng - oh gott wir werden alle sterben weisste


----------



## Ratzel101106 (23. August 2009)

hm...ich hab mir heute den 190.38 drauf gemacht und hatte nur Probleme damit! Im Treiber selbst hing es ab und zu und beim verlassen eines Spiels bei mir COD5 und COD2 hat es kanpp ne Minute gedauert bis ich wieder aufm Desktop war. Sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## amdintel (23. August 2009)

entweder abwarten bis es die INC gibt, oder die Vorgänger  Vers. wieder installieren 
bei mir macht der alte 186.18_ so wie auch der 190.38  Probleme ,
(ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das mit den Problemen von Grafikkarte zu Grafikkarte wieder völlig unterschiedlich sein kann ?) ;aber nur auf dem PC wo eine NV 260 GTX drin ist und nur mit diesem Game World Racing 2 Spec, nach dem spielen und neu booten des PCs, später ist immer die Auflösung des Desktops völlig verstellt , ob wohl das im Game richtig eingestellt ist, seit dem ich einen 18:5 Monitor habe .  Daher warte ich auch auf den Neuen Treiber 190.62 inc.


----------



## Woohoo (23. August 2009)

190.62 Treiber läuft problemlos.  
Die englische Sprache sollte, vor allem bei den paar Begriffen, kein Problem sein. 
Englisch zu verstehen ist doch sowieso heute Standard.

Danke für die News.


----------



## aaThunderCat (23. August 2009)

Also bei mir spinnt der Treiber unter Crysis Wars immer noch  .
Das macht sich darin bemerkbar das es wie hulle ruckelt und unspielbar wird und es im hintergrund Flackern die Texturen.
Ich kann keine 190.xx benutzen , werd mir mal den 190.15 laden mal sehen ob der geht.
Ich benutze Win 7 Englisch dazu was Nvidia sagt.


                                   lg ThunderCat


----------



## aaThunderCat (23. August 2009)

Habe grade den 190.15 Probiert und es geht nicht habe in Crysis Standbilder damit. 
Hat einer ne Lösung für mich ?
Achso meine Grafikkarte ist ne GTX 295 von Point of View. 

                                                                                                   lg ThunderCat


----------



## Mr Bo (23. August 2009)

Bin grade dabei, den 190.15 runterzuladen. Der neue WHQL tacktet mein 260 auch nicht richtig runter.
Werd gleich mal berichten, was damit geht. Leistungsmäßig tut sich bei den 190ern ja nicht ganz soviel

*EDIT*
so, hab den 190.15 von Guru3D runtergeladen und installiert. Meine Karte tacktet nun wieder runter in 2D, was mit den anderen (neueren) Treibern nicht möglich war.
3DMark 06 schneidet auch keinen Punkt schlechter ab. Jetzt müssen noch die anderen Spiele getestet werden.

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem *190.15 * unter Win7 64Bit. Genau danach hab ich gesucht 


*EDIT²*
So wie es aussieht, bringt der 190.15 keine Deinstallationsroutine mit sich. Hab ihn dann mit Driver Sweeper deinstalliert, weil ich nochmal den 186.18 gegentesten wollte. 
Geh aber wieder auf den 190.15


----------



## proxylein (23. August 2009)

ich habs gerade nochmal ins nvidia forum geguckt! die int driver mit der 190.62 werden wohl deshalt nicht realsed weil der "windows 7 energie bug" wohl bei denen thema ist!
bis auf das eng-win7 scheinen alle sprachen betroffen zu sein inkl. deutsche win7!

nvidia arbeitet an fix 190.63 - und soll mitte next week zur verfügung stehen!

abwarten und tee trinken sage ich dazu ^^


und für alle die nicht solange warten können gibt es derzeit nur einen 190.xx treiber für windows 7 wo der energiesparmodus fehlerfrei seinen dienst tut. den *190.15* zufinden bei guru 3d - der ist only ENG - also nüx für dich *@AMDINTEL*
because 99.9% of the German population with the simple English driver cope
except you 

für alle andere die sich den 190.62 gesaugt haben und kb haben den wieder zu löschen - rate ich dazu "aero" in win 7 zu deaktivieren - dann funktioniert der energie modus auch fehlerfrei!
hab mal ein bild davon gemacht:
http://www2.pic-upload.de/19.07.09/ypx9divpgr2h.jpghttp://www.pic-upload.de/view-2603297/2.jpg.htmlhttp://www2.pic-upload.de/19.07.09/ypx9divpgr2h.jpg


----------



## toyzruz (23. August 2009)

wo stehtn das mit dem energiesparmode ? hastn mal nen link.,.. find dazu nix


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. August 2009)

Quelle tweakguides.com


*@all *

Der nvidia Tweak-Guide wurde auch auf 190.62 geändert.


*@amdintel* 
Hier kannst Du Dich mal einlesen  *rofl* 
ps.: Dein Deutsch isd eschd ne Glasse vür siech *rofl*
_*
Link: *_
*Nvidia Forceware Tweak Guide*

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## proxylein (23. August 2009)

das geht da über ein admin der irgendwie connection hat - meint er zumindestens! ^^
ob das nun stimmt - kann ich ja auch nicht wissen - aber er scheint kompetent zu sein

ich hab nur an dieses forum gewannt da mich dieser kack bug schon seit monaten ankotzt - weil ich ja win 7 testen muss ^^
also schrieb ich eine eng-mail direkt an nvidia aus der not herraus - nach 2 wochen kam was zurück - nach dem motto!
hast du grafik problem - machste stress?! geh ins nvidia forum ^^
so ist das ganze da gekommen ^^


ich hab da gerade nochmal update bekommen:

Laut PM von einen admin dort wird der MULTI 190.62 Final Montag kommen!!!
der windows 7 energie bug der mit den 190.63 gefixt werden soll wurde nach hinten verschoben da ZITAT:
Zu wenige von diesen "Phänomen" betroffen sind!

Ich wette mal das so gut wie alle Geforce GTX betroffen sind unter Windows 7 die keine Englische version haben!
Aber nicht jeder überwacht permanent wie seine Geforce die hin und takted!

Nvidia sieht sich auch nicht genötigt wie gesagt das schnell zu beheben da Englische Win7 nicht betroffen sind!

Also wird das wieder irgendwann in Monaten still und heimlich gefixt - wette ich mal!


----------



## amdintel (23. August 2009)

ich habe die alten Treiber 186.18 wieder drauf 
und keine 0190 mehr und werde das auch so belassen, 
solange alles rund läuft ... ist mit sicherheit sinnvoller
als da ständig rum zu dockern unter hinterher läuft dann nix mehr 
richtig .
 was ja in letzter Zeit nach einem Treiber Update 
leider oft der fall war , oder ein verunstaltetes Panel (ATI 9.7/8),

Support für modifizierte Gamer  Omega Driver gibt es ja auch nicht mehr.. wurde eingestellt , in der Treiber Wüste 2008/2009, finde ich toll, das man heute nicht mehr ausweichen kann auf andere und das nehmen muss was einem vorgesetzt wird .


----------



## Indeporndent (24. August 2009)

Danke für die News an den TE!

Ich musste letztens leider wieder von "Windows 7" zu "Windows Vista" switchen.

Bei mir treten unter Windows 7 "Mickroruckler" auf. Bei Vista habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme.

Ich würde mich freuen (Ich mag W7), wenn das gefixt wird. Wobei andere dieses Problem überhaupt nicht haben...


----------



## PCTom (24. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal was ontopic:
> Sind schon Releasenotes oder zumindest Userberichte verfügbar?
> Bis jetzt waren die 190er für die meisten ja eine Katastrophe.
> Beim sind z.B. alle drei 190er Treiber regelmäßig abgestürzt, ich konnte nicht mehr wählen welche Karte bei PhysX zum Einsatz kommt und dass die AA-Einstellungen über Profile nicht mehr so richtig wollen sollte ja mittlerweile eh bekannt sein.
> ...




 mit den NV Treibern ist halt auch immer was


----------



## DC1984 (24. August 2009)

So der deutsche 190.62 WHQL is nun bei Nvidia zum Download bereit.

Win XP

Win XP 64-bit

Win Vista/7

Win Vista/7 64-bit

Anscheinend besteht der Energiebug auch weiterhin bei Win 7.


----------



## Soulblader (24. August 2009)

Da der Idle Bug in 7 wahrscheinlich in der Version noch nicht gefixt ist. Lohnt es sich noch nicht, zumindest für mich. Hatte ihn schon drauf aber das hin und her springen nervt gehörig.


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

idle-bug.. ?

bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Soulblader (24. August 2009)

Wurde weiter vorne schon einmal besprochen ist ein Bug der das runtertakten der Graka in Windows 7 verhindert, im Klartext im Desktop Betrieb läuft die Graka unter Volllast...


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2009)

Mal für alle die es interressiert....unter XP sind die Ergebnisse mit dem Treiber im 06er,03er,05er besser..rest habe ich noch nicht getestet  (Benchmarks)

Vista und SLI teste ich heute nacht....muss leider jetzt zum arbeiten


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Wurde weiter vorne schon einmal besprochen ist ein Bug der das runtertakten der Graka in Windows 7 verhindert, im Klartext im Desktop Betrieb läuft die Graka unter Volllast...



idle-bug.. aha.. der isma wuaschd
das macht bei meiner 260er das bios der grafikkarte.. 
zumindest hab ich mir das so eingestellt und draufgeflasht.
und laut dem strommverbracuhsmesser hat das auch geklappt.

naja, bugs demjenigen der bugs verdient..


----------



## Mr Bo (24. August 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> idle-bug.. aha.. der isma wuaschd
> das macht bei meiner 260er das bios der grafikkarte..
> zumindest hab ich mir das so eingestellt und draufgeflasht.
> und laut dem strommverbracuhsmesser hat das auch geklappt.
> ...



Selten so ein Blödsinn gelesen.
Was meinst du,um es mal einfach auszudrücken, wer dem Bios der Grafikkarte sagt, was grade abgeht. Könnte es vieleicht der Treiber sein.




> naja, bugs demjenigen der bugs verdient..



Noch besser sind die Leute, die nicht mal merken, das was schief läuft


----------



## proxylein (25. August 2009)

@Lexx 
von meinen grakabios sagt der graka auch wenn sie z.b auf klo gehen muss


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

idle-bug ? wenn das nur bei Win7 auftritt ist das ja  nicht so schlimm, Win7 gibt es offiziell  noch nicht. aber wenn das auch bei anderen Windows Vers. auftritt, sollte man Nvdia an den Strom Kosten beteiligen,  weil das geht dann ins Geld , wenn der PC jeden Tag 8 Stunden an ist und die GK immer den max Strom Verbraucht hat, Hi.End GK verbrauchen etwa genau soviel Strom,
wie eine schnelle CPU, wenn diese mit 100% LAst betreiben wird .


----------



## Fighter3 (25. August 2009)

Ich kann nur davon abraten den Treiber zu installieren! Mit meiner 8800GT komme ich bis zum Willkommensschirm von Windows und danach gibt es kein Bild mehr, mit dem alten Treiber funktioniert alles wieder normal. 
Der Treiber kommt mir nicht nochmal auf den PC!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. August 2009)

Funktioniert alles super!

Vista(32) und Win7(64) 190.62 mit 2xGTX280 und nhancer 2.5.3Beta2 


Info:
Wenn jemand bemerkt das seine Graka in Win7 mit 100% läuft,
wird er wohl so schlau sein und den Treiber nicht benutzen oder was sinnvoller wäre, nach dem Fehler suchen !
Wer ist so blöd und schreibt nvidia ein Brief "Bitte bezahlt meine Stromrechnung!"  
Tipp:
Man sollte Ahnung haben   bzw evtl. die richtigen Programme zum deinstallieren der älteren Version benutzen ! 
zB: driver-sweeper

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Hi.End GK verbrauchen etwa genau soviel Strom,
> wie eine schnelle CPU, wenn diese mit 100% LAst betreiben wird .


Auch wenn die Karte im Idle nciht runtertaktet, braucht sie längst nicht soviel Strom wie eine CPU unter Volllast. Mehr als im richtigen Idlemodus, aber längst nicht soviel wie unter Volllast.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber mal ruhig sein, fällt mir bei dir immer öfter auf


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2009)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Selten so ein Blödsinn gelesen.
> Was meinst du,um es mal einfach auszudrücken, wer dem Bios der Grafikkarte sagt, was grade abgeht. Könnte es vieleicht der Treiber sein.
> Noch besser sind die Leute, die nicht mal merken, das was schief läuft



dann solltest du öfters meine breiträge und kommentare lesen.. 
und was solls, habs gestern nacht nochmal nachgeprüft: 
ob ich will oder nicht: bei mir taktet sie runter (vista und 7 x64)
btw: das tut sie auch OHNE treiber


----------



## DC1984 (25. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> idle-bug ? wenn das nur bei Win7 auftritt ist das ja  nicht so schlimm, Win7 gibt es offiziell  noch nicht.



Windows 7 gibt es ganz offiziell für Technet abonnenten und über MSDN. Ich habs ganz legal über MSDN AA meiner Uni.

Hoffe da kommt bald ein Hotfixtreiber oder sonstiges...


----------



## PontifexM (25. August 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur davon abraten den Treiber zu installieren! Mit meiner 8800GT komme ich bis zum Willkommensschirm von Windows und danach gibt es kein Bild mehr, mit dem alten Treiber funktioniert alles wieder normal.
> Der Treiber kommt mir nicht nochmal auf den PC!


 

FAIL ! das ist wohl nur bei dir so


----------



## Mr Bo (25. August 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> dann solltest du öfters meine breiträge und kommentare lesen..
> und was solls, habs gestern nacht nochmal nachgeprüft:
> ob ich will oder nicht: bei mir taktet sie runter (vista und 7 x64)
> btw: das tut sie auch OHNE treiber



Mal ganz unter uns, 
die Karte tacktet ohne Treiber nicht, weder hoch noch runter . Da bleibst sie im 3d Modus (2D;3D und Extra gibt es) stehen.
Natürlich lädt sie nach der Deinstallation unter Vista einen Standardtreiber. Kannst du mit GPU-Z kontrolieren.

Ansonsten erkläre mir bitte, was du für ein Bios geschrieben hast, damit das möglich ist.
Kenne mich sonst eigentlich recht gut mit dem Bios der 260er aus


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Windows 7 gibt es ganz offiziell für Technet abonnenten und über MSDN. Ich habs ganz legal über MSDN AA meiner Uni.
> 
> Hoffe da kommt bald ein Hotfixtreiber oder sonstiges...


mal ganz im erst, da hat sich vorhin hier einer als Redakteur ausgegeben und behauptet das Gegenteil hier nach zu lesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1060651-post37.html

natürlich hast du recht, 
ich hab das in den News auch so gelesen.


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Windows 7 gibt es ganz offiziell für Technet abonnenten und über MSDN. Ich habs ganz legal über MSDN AA meiner Uni.


Dennoch ist Windows7 für den Retailmarkt offiziell noch nicht verfügbar. Das sich also die Hersteller eher darauf konzentrieren die Treiber für die 98% Rechner mit anderen Windowsversionen zu optimieren, sollte klar sein. Zumal das ja nun kein so großer Bug ist, außer das er einem vllt 10ct an strom kostet...


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

früher haben irgendwie die Hersteller mehr mit MS zusammen gearbeitet als heute , 
irgendwas ist  in der letzten zeit was schief  gelaufen , 
es scheint bald  so, das viele Firmen nicht mehr ganz damit einverstanden sind, mit der MS Politik von heute ?
eigentlich könnte man erwarten, das jetzt funktionierende Treiber vorhanden sind, nicht erst in zwei Jahren ,. die Win 7  Betas gibt es ja schon eine ganze weile, so das die Programmierer eigentlich genug Zeit hatten .


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2009)

Der Idle Bug tritt zum Teil(bei mir z.B.) auch unter Vista auf, das ist einfach nur Schlamperei von Nvidia und hat nichts mit MS oder Seven zu tun.

Imho gibt es bis heute keinen 190er Treiber der wirklich zu gebrauchen ist, ich rate weiterhin zu den 186ern.



DC1984 schrieb:


> Ich habs ganz legal über MSDN AA meiner Uni.


Ich glaub ich sollte mir mal endlich einen Kartenleser für den zertifizierten Zugang zulegen.


----------



## kmf (25. August 2009)

Schei0e³! Wollen die mich vielleicht an den Bettelstab bringen? Der Treiber war nicht mal den Download wert. Ab in den Eimer damit, aber hurtig. 

Zwei 280er mit voller Pulle im Idle. 

nVidia bitte nachsitzen!


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Idle Bug tritt zum Teil(bei mir z.B.) auch unter Vista auf, das ist einfach nur Schlamperei von Nvidia und hat nichts mit MS oder Seven zu tun.


Natürlich haben da auch Win7/Vista ihre Schuld dran, wenn das OS plötzlich 3D-Funktionen nutzt. Ist halt nicht ganz so einfach und trivial, die 3D-Sachen vom OS von denen von anderen Programmen zu trennen. Gerade aus Kompatibilitätssicht.


----------



## kmf (25. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich haben da auch Win7/Vista ihre Schuld dran, wenn das OS plötzlich 3D-Funktionen nutzt. Ist halt nicht ganz so einfach und trivial, die 3D-Sachen vom OS von denen von anderen Programmen zu trennen. Gerade aus Kompatibilitätssicht.


Blödsinn, der Treiber ist einfach schei0e programmiert.


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Blödsinn, der Treiber ist einfach schei0e programmiert.


Nvidia freut sich sicherlich schon auf deine Bewerbung als Treiberentwickler, um denen endlich mal zu zeigen, wie das ganze funktioniert


----------



## kmf (25. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nvidia freut sich sicherlich schon auf deine Bewerbung als Treiberentwickler, um denen endlich mal zu zeigen, wie das ganze funktioniert


Quark, die können mich ja gar nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Quark, die können mich ja gar nicht bezahlen.


Stimmt, nen Fön produziert billiger heiße Luft 

Ob er das jetzt ernst nimmt?


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Idle Bug tritt zum Teil(bei mir z.B.) auch unter Vista auf, das ist einfach nur Schlamperei von Nvidia und hat nichts mit MS oder Seven zu tun.
> 
> Imho gibt es bis heute keinen 190er Treiber der wirklich zu gebrauchen ist, ich rate weiterhin zu den 186ern.
> 
> ...


 da sind wir ja gleicher Meinung, ich hatte aber weiter oben noch angemerkt, dass das von Grafikkarte zu Grafikkarte sehr unterschiedlich aus fallen kann, also diese Fehler und Bugs muss nicht bei jeder auftreten, weil die GK Chips sehr unterschiedlich sind, kann es auch mal sein, alles alles funktioniert .
Auf meinem I7 System mit NV 260 GTX Vista hatte ich mit den 190 keine Probleme, dafür aber auf einem anderem PC mit NV 9600 GT  und Q9300 , Absturz von SilentHunterIII mitten im Spiel unter Vista 32 .
kann ja auch sein, dass das Problem nur mit älteren GK  auftritt und mit Neueren nicht , weil NV nur mit Aktuellen und Neuen GK die Treiber testet hat ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich haben da auch Win7/Vista ihre Schuld dran, wenn das OS plötzlich 3D-Funktionen nutzt. Ist halt nicht ganz so einfach und trivial, die 3D-Sachen vom OS von denen von anderen Programmen zu trennen. Gerade aus Kompatibilitätssicht.


Komischerweise kann der Rivatuner(ein Freeware Programm von einem einzigen Entwickler!) Problemlos zwischen "echter" HW-Last und ein bisschen Aero unterscheiden und regelt somit da wo bei mir der Treiber versagt.
Warum ein ganzes Team von Entwicklern welches eigentlich viel mehr Infos zu der Hardware hat an dem gleichen Problem scheitert ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. August 2009)

Da 190.62 Treiber seit heute (zumindest habe ich ihn heute entdeckt) auf deutsch erhältlich, habe ich ihn direkt mal geladen..

Furmark getestet und festgestellt das ich satte 200Pkt. mehr als mit dem 190.38 habe
Immerhin...

greetz


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komischerweise kann der Rivatuner(ein Freeware Programm von einem einzigen Entwickler!) Problemlos zwischen "echter" HW-Last und ein bisschen Aero unterscheiden und regelt somit da wo bei mir der Treiber versagt.
> Warum ein ganzes Team von Entwicklern welches eigentlich viel mehr Infos zu der Hardware hat an dem gleichen Problem scheitert ist mir unerklärlich.


Weil das ein Softwareproblem und kein Hardwareproblem ist. Und viele, viele Bugfixes in den Treibern einfach irgendwelche völlig bescheuerten Aufrufe von irgendwelchen Programmen so hinpfuschen, dass es funktioniert - weil die Softwareautoren keine Lust haben diese zu fixen. Zumal wir ja nunmal immer noch von einer noch überhaupt nicht im Retail erhältlichen Software reden, da werden die Leute, die es unbedingt benutzen wollen, jawohl noch ein paar Wochen warten können.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2009)

Ich benutze Vista, das ist schon etwas länger erschienen und den Bug dass bei mehr als einem Monitor die Idle-Erkennung total im Eimer ist(bis zu den 190er war wenigstens "nur" der 3D-Modus dauerhaft aktiv und es wurde nicht auch noch dauern unter Monitorgeflicker rumgeschaltet) gibt es auch schon ein paar Tage  .


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Idle Bug tritt zum Teil(bei mir z.B.) auch unter Vista auf, das ist einfach nur Schlamperei von Nvidia und hat nichts mit MS oder Seven zu tun.
> 
> Imho gibt es bis heute keinen 190er Treiber der wirklich zu gebrauchen ist, ich rate weiterhin zu den 186ern.


 
Dito 

Hatte das Problem auch unter 7, und habe schnell wieder den 186.18 installiert. 

Ich hab keinen Bock dass meine Grafikarte im Desktopbetrieb auf fast 60° läuft, nur weil dieser bescheuerte Treiber meint, er müsse permanent in den 3d modus takten. 

Die Probleme fingen mit dem 190.38 an, als dieser unter Windows XP bei der Installation die Daten im NVIDIA Ordner unter C/: nach der Install einfach löschte, der Ordner war leer und die Treiberdaten waren nur im Sys32 Ordner zu finden.  

Darauf hin reagierte mein NV Treiber auf einmal mit einem BSOD während dem Spielen, spätestens da war der Spass vorbei  .

Mfg


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich benutze Vista, das ist schon etwas länger erschienen und den Bug dass bei mehr als einem Monitor die Idle-Erkennung total im Eimer ist(bis zu den 190er war wenigstens "nur" der 3D-Modus dauerhaft aktiv und es wurde nicht auch noch dauern unter Monitorgeflicker rumgeschaltet) gibt es auch schon ein paar Tage  .


Nun ja, das die Grafikkarte durchaus in den 3D-Modus schalten muss bei mehreren Monitoren ist völlig normal, wenn der Speichertakt im 2D zu gering ist, um alleien die Bilddaten für zwei Monitore durchzuschleifen. Das ist also nicht direkt ein Bug.


----------



## kmf (27. August 2009)

Der hier funzt bei mir weitaus besser, als der mistige 190.62 WHQL.


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. August 2009)

Bin von dem Treiber nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Mit einem Bildschirm ist alles super, aber mit 2 habe ich beim Crysis spielen einen 1s Inputlag und ab und zu Totalabstürze.


----------



## amdintel (27. August 2009)

ich glaube mit den Geforce 190.xx ist allgemein was faul, 
die älteren 190 liefen ja hier auf dem I7 mit NV 260 die 
190.62  auch , 
nur was mir jetzt grade auf viel,  das die 190.xx bei mir  irgendwie den Desktop langsamer gemacht hatten, 
jetzt wo ich wieder die alten 186.18 drauf habe,
gehen die Fenster wieder schneller auf, das war mit den   190.xx  nicht so.
Fazit: so lange alles rund läuft ,gibt es keinen sinnvollen 
Grund Neue Treiber zu installieren .


----------



## guidoevo (3. September 2009)

Das war ja klar, neuer Treiber und der Lüfter meiner 9800gtx+ wird wieder *nicht* nach einem Game runtergeregelt. 

Beim vorherigen Treiber fing das Problem an, habe gedacht die fixen das mit dem nächtsten Treiber aber Pustekuchen. Jedesmal z. B. bei Crysis oder anderen grafiklastigen Games fährt der Lüfter auf ca. 51 %. Nach Beendigung des Spiels beleibt er aber auf diesen Wert stehen. Muß dann neu starten und der Lüfter liegt wieder bei 35%.

Wegen so einem Mist bin ich damals von ATI auf Nvidia gewechselt und nun geht das wieder von vorne los.


----------

